# Dw yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Huayra Roadster ? Yes or No >


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh Yes indeed.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Would like to see the back end but I like it anyway


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I like that


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A big yes


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Had the privilege to bore about the standard version & the BC and hear it started and a little rev time, my son got in it as well, I spent ages looking at the detail on the car it is a work of art simple as that, love what Mr Pagani Does and he is such a nice down to earth guy had the privilege to meet him twice.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes please, it would be rude not to.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelCPortis (Aug 4, 2017)

Damn,yes!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh yes.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

I ll have 2 please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A very big Yes


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mmm well um................... just kidding YES!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Probably a good card in a game of Top Trumps lol. A defo yes from me.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes please. That colour is superb.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That looks very nice indeed in a lovely colour of blue 

Would like to see other angles / backend and inside


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep..bet it looks even better in the metal

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, but how much ?,


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Oh, go on then!


----------



## Mumm-Ra (May 3, 2017)

If you twisted my arm I guess I could take one. Just imagine the noise with no roof over your head :driver::doublesho


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd prefer a Zonda F I'm afraid.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Ohhh yes!!!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

